# Krylon's New Stain in Spray Can



## joesawdust (Dec 6, 2008)

You're not the only one who likes it, I've seen a couple other good reviews on it. My question is who sells it? None of the box stores around me have it.

Greg


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cool


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Looked all over, haven't found a reseller yet. K-Mart is a Krylon stocker, but don't have any of this on the shelf, at least not at my K-Mart.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.saveoursaturdays.com/retailers that is a link to their website and it shows where you can get the product. thanks guys


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

FYI - I was at the local WalMart today and they had the stain in stock.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

I was going to post the same thing, went to Walmart's this pass weekend and saw it there.


----------

